#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Secret Societies >  >  >  Illuminati/NWO/OWO?

## SecretsOfTheHeavens

So what do you guys think? 

Is there really a diabolical Satan worshipping group of individuals who truly believe they can defeat the One True God? ( let's assume that Christianity is correct for a moment) 

Do you believe That there is actually the OWO right here right now controlling the world and the NWO are going to "fix" this world and make it a better place? ( assuming there is no God watching over us but there maybe a God who is actually a product of perfect evolution)

The majority believe my first statement blindly, I personally do believe of some kind of order holding the world in it's hands but if The Trinity exists and these people are super rich some extremely intelligent bastards then why the hell do they believe they can win? Or is it true the Devil and God reversed the good is the bad and the bad is the good, personally I do not know what to make of it! It's easy to debunk the theory if you believe the biblical God is a mix up of Babyolonian Gods. from there thought forms may come into play.

Islam has it's own theory to the end of the world and it's Jesus is Christianty's Satan etc, how the door or repentance Is closed once the sub rises in the west, wether that is the magnetic or geographical west is unknown...

What do you think?

----------


## DeclaredInsane

> So what do you guys think? 
> 
> Is there really a diabolical Satan worshipping group of individuals who truly believe they can defeat the One True God? ( let's assume that Christianity is correct for a moment) 
> 
> Do you believe That there is actually the OWO right here right now controlling the world and the NWO are going to "fix" this world and make it a better place? ( assuming there is no God watching over us but there maybe a God who is actually a product of perfect evolution)
> 
> The majority believe my first statement blindly, I personally do believe of some kind of order holding the world in it's hands but if The Trinity exists and these people are super rich some extremely intelligent bastards then why the hell do they believe they can win? Or is it true the Devil and God reversed the good is the bad and the bad is the good, personally I do not know what to make of it! It's easy to debunk the theory if you believe the biblical God is a mix up of Babyolonian Gods. from there thought forms may come into play.
> 
> Islam has it's own theory to the end of the world and it's Jesus is Christianty's Satan etc, how the door or repentance Is closed once the sub rises in the west, wether that is the magnetic or geographical west is unknown...
> ...


They were probably a group of guys who thought that if they form a society of intellectuals that can change the world or rule it. Then along come some fanatical idiot who decided to take over the world and control everything and ultimately cause it's destruction. 

I think people give them more power than they really have (lol). If they had so much control or power why did they allow us to know of their existence? Couldn't they just have keep everything secret? I mean they got all this power & control right? Or are they just letting us create their reality by making us consciously and unconsciously aware of their power & control, but that means they don't have that much power to start off with. 

And then again this end of the world thingy. People have been crying wolf since the dawn of mankind and we're still here (lol), right?

----------


## alyssa

I think it's all a bunch of crap exaggerated by people who do not wish to admit they have failed at everything in their life and refuse to accept the responsibility for it. 
Mind you, there is a change happening and the world is feeling it, the less evolved are feeling desperate because somewhere deep inside they know they've messed up beyond belief and will not be able to cope with the changes well. What changes one could ask? Honestly speaking it is something for all of us to find out, mostly in will be a shift in consciousness. It will not have the anti-christ coming down and raping people in the ass, there will not be an escalator to heaven for the people who assume they are in with the Lord because they've been going to church and there are no evil secret societies dominating the world waiting for the kill switch they have under their desk. People watch cartoons and movies which they forget to not take seriously, so it imprints on their consciousness making them believe fiction to be fact, confusing both as a result

----------


## alyssa

> there are a bunch of people in Australia the order of the nine angles, they are trying to break the banks and rule the economy. what is a bit ironic to me is they invent video games if i have this correct. we have a few here haven't been around for a while, but nice polite blokes to be so ruthless.


Oh they're sweet guys and to be honest I wish they would succeed, I'd enjoy their company more than our current losers and bitches in the house of representatives. The Aboriginal and Lebanese issues will probably be taken care of too much more efficently.

----------


## TheDruidSeer

As far as this goes, I see it as being two things. First, there is some degree of truth in the fact that by letting common people know that they are part of a greater group they will either gain respect, recognition, or fear from doing this. It's the same reason Freemasons wear the emblem on a ring, a belt buckle, or something else to that effect. It's like they want you to know they are part of something, but they don't want you to REALLY know what all their membership entails.
Secondly, there have been pictures and video of our higher officials here in the United States (and I posted this somewhere else in this forum too) their hanging out at the Bohemian Grove doing rituals in front of a 40 foot statue of Moloch. So of course I see people who are in power, they got themselves into that position from the "people they knew" or connected with at these gatherings. So why wouldn't they take an occult point of view about all of this?? "Oh this guy is powerful, makes a lot of money, is successful, all from a ritual or worship? I'll do it too!"
This is also one of the reasons that I believe when the US first went to war with Iraq there was almost the "crusade" type approach to it. When it was more about oil, and Bush jr finishing up his daddy's old nemesis. But think about that, you make it a war based on religious ideals or trying to "free people from them" to make us pay more attention to hating someone else's religion (muslim in this case), that is the old bait and switch. Oldest trick in the book. We're fighting for GOD!!! In GOD we trust!! One Nation Under GOD! 
But we are secretly praying to an Owl God when your not looking so we can be successful...
The United States does stuff like that to pull the wool over the common people's eyes constantly. Look at the Obama birth certificate situation. The last two hundred years we've been electing presidents in the US and we've had certain "rules or regulations" on who can or can't be president. So even though it was the first black president for us, it wasn't our FIRST president. We should know the drill, we should know what to do. But with all our Homefront security, wire tapping for terrorists, blah blah, your gonna tell me that they didn't check Obama's birth certificate, social security number, ect, 10 times before he even put a toe into office?!?! What is running for president like applying at a friggin McDonalds??? You don't have to speak english, or be from here, but sure you can have the job.
One nation, dumb, and under thumb....

----------


## TheDruidSeer

> You sound like my husband. Obama is half white so he is not really the first African American president. His mother was white.


That's true Fortuna, however the majority of the people in the collective general mass of "sheep" that are out there, that doesn't matter. They just see him as a different color and thats it.
I sound like your husband? He must be a weirdo too then. lol

----------


## TheDruidSeer

> It is what the sheep want to think is right. My husband is a weirdo, when people accuse him of being racist for not voting for Obama he just says I'm not a racist , I don't like the white part.


haha love it...

----------


## Barrackubus

The illuminati, surrounded in secrecy, and the more secret something is the more subject to public scrutiny and conspiracy it becomes. And as with any secretive society, specifically those of pagan tradition, it can be assumed that at some degree many secret societies have a fair amount of pagan like structure. And it and if it can be assumed the illuminati is pagan like, then the order can be fairly assumed as having members of certian enlightment as probably described by aliestier crowley in his discussions on the illuminated community that has been apart of civilization since the beginning of time. I have heard that the group was realized in somewhere in the 1700's, but nonetheless they have been constant for some centuries. But in our world as of the enlightened I try not to.give anything outside our circles much creedence, because the unenlightened community will often misread or misinterpret the wisdom of those before us, with alot of fear based propaganda and just all out slandering, headed up by the religious community. But if in fact it is an enlightened community it can be accepted that the intent of the group is not fully understood. 
We live in an era of uncertianty as for economics and political liasions, no true solid foundation, mankind spends their days chasing the things that are not wise to seek and those things become the values of an already broken system. With the science of truth as our arming we know that every system comes to an end, only to be replaced by another. Perhaps this group, understands and sees this from a much bigger perspective. Our world economical, political and religious systems will.not even be able to handle the flood of chaos that would loom after a system failure. Maybe the individuals engaged with the illuminati understand this principle and are preparing a way through the chaos. We have our American government also preparing for such an event as well, the bukiding of underground facilities, purported to support life for many decades. Why is this same government borrowing money by the boatload from a communistic regime, the same regime pays for more than fourty percent of our economic structure. The math says our.money is.no.good and we are robbing peter to pay paul. This cycle must end at some point in the future and the door will be closed to assumed prosperity. Maybe the members of this illuminati has.assured the exsistence of mankind of that nature once all the chaos has passed. We cant assume what we dont know, and even all this is just a theory. As far as them being satanic in doctrine, any pagan can be satanic in doctrine but that doesnt insure that the intent is of no value to.others. 
This of course must lend us an opportunity to view chaos as a coming force to reestablish order, and any system built upon a logical foundation is sure to fall and collapse, maybe this is our.hour to see this happen right before our very eyes. And while the rest of humanity tears them selves apart in a post apocolyptic event the members of the illuminated community will be safely tucked away waiting to come out and start a whole new world. A world that wont at all be like the one that was left behind, so it has to be different else humanity will only repeat the same cycle, and that would be insane, and that isnt a very pagan like or illuminated like behavior......

----------


## Octavia156

> I think it's all a bunch of crap exaggerated by people who do not wish to admit they have failed at everything in their life and refuse to accept the responsibility for it.


Exactly.
There is no such thing as a New World Order
.
There is no group of idividuals who plot to scheme over the world. small groups of people can barely governed small countries, let alone the whole world.
There are individuals who are very powerful, but they are acting out of self interest - not together as a conspiracy to run or ruin the wrold, at most there are medium sized conspiracies between individuals to make money.

You could therefore call the NWO simple "the concept of "The Corporation" but even then you have so many operating, there's no One unti to spek of.

The Illuminati was an order set up in the 1700s as part of the Renaissance and the Enlightenment. In a sense this could have been a NWO.... one of reason and scientific methods.
You could therefore call the NWO "The Scientific Method"... and again in this case, you're looking a fractions of many projects - no one unit operating on a global scale.

The only order with any legitamate claims to the Order of the Illuminati is Ordo Templis Orientis which contains within its system all the teachings of the Order of the Illuminati, and the original OTO members had a specific designt to reignite the workings of this Order amounst many others.
Again, OTO definitely isn't running the world.

The world is made of inidividuals with varying amounts of power and influence acting out of self interest. That is all.

----------

